# Like wtf



## Yungblak (Oct 9, 2019)

My dog licked My buds, can I still smoke it?


----------



## TintEastwood (Oct 9, 2019)

If thats your only bud. Hell yeah!


----------



## Mitchician (Oct 12, 2019)

yeah bro it'll be all good you can tell your buddies it's a chemdog crossed with a saliva..


----------



## Mrs. Weedstein (Oct 12, 2019)

Yungblak said:


> My dog licked My buds, can I still smoke it?


I don’t see why not, LOL. It will probably help build up your immune system, too. Excessive hygiene leads to weak resistance to germs and such. Seriously.


----------



## ZenAer3O6 (Feb 27, 2020)

If he starts acting weird, you know it's a good batch.


----------



## memoponics (Feb 28, 2020)

Its a saliva dominant hybrid


----------

